# Me 262 Prototype photos



## dirkpitt289 (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone have any good info/ photos or drawings of the earlier Me262's? I have very few photos that I've found online but not much. Anything more would be great. What I would really like to do is the v? with both the jumo and propeller engines on one airframe. From what I understand on one flight both Jumo's failed and the pilot had to land using the prop engine. 

the V1 which I have a few photos of from what I understand is basically the 262 airframe with a prop motor no jet engines and is a tail dragger. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2011)

This is from page 534 of _German Aircraft of the Second World War _by Smith Kay

(I can email you the pic which is twice as big as this one, just PM me)


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 29, 2011)

That's the aircraft I'm looking for but I have that photo. Does the book you have have any drawings?


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 29, 2011)

Weird proto, Completely different flying characteristic and center of gravity, I simply dont undestand why they just dont waited till the Jets arrived.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2011)

I think it was because the Jumos at this point were not reliable and they were giving the pilot another option for power.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2011)

I have found this only. Source unknown....

There is a larger image of these drawings in the rar file.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2011)

The one on the left is really not a bad looking aircraft on it's own.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 29, 2011)

I figured it was going to be almost impossible to find decent photos of this aircraft. The drawings are perfect and will help a great deal.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 29, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I think it was because the Jumos at this point were not reliable and they were giving the pilot another option for power.



Which is a good thig because from what I've read that is exactly what happened and the pilot survived the mission thanks to the prop motor


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2011)

There's a picture in Jagdwaffe Vol 5 Sect 4 of the one with just the prop, no jets. Just holler if you want me to post. Otherwise, same pic as the one David posted.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 29, 2011)

I don't know if its one I've seen or not so if its not to much trouble I'd like to see it.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2011)

Here you go Dirk. It's likely the only pic of this machine so you've probably seen it.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 29, 2011)

I've seen this one and it is the bird I'm looking for. The great thing is this photo is bigger and clearer then the ones I've seen. It helps show the shape of the wing.

Thanks


----------



## johnbr (May 30, 2011)

Here is one.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 30, 2011)

THAT ROCKS, if I may where did you find that?


----------



## johnbr (May 30, 2011)

by luck on the net.


----------

